# Issues with my husband's Health care and Medicare



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Here is the nutshell. My husband turned 65 in May.  So he got his card for Medicare A.   Back in August he took a bad fall and had to be transported by ambulance to the hospital to get stitches (27 of them).  NOW we are having many issues over "who will pay". First he got a letter from the ambulance company saying they had "conflicting insurance information" and could not submit for payment.  So, we called, and said that since he was covered by MVP through his work, he considered MVP his primary insuraance and to send the claim to them.  I spend an entire afternoon on calls wit MVP and the ambulance company as there seemed to be a question as to whether MVP or Medicare was primary.  
Finally MVP told me to have ambulance company submit the claim to them.  So they did.
Today we get an invoice from ambulance saying MVP denied the claim do to "another insurance provider"..which we assume to be Medicare.  I called ambulance company.  Got the "high call volume " message and gave my call back number.   Waiting for a call.

I looked up Part A and got some sort of thing that maybe they will cover, or not.  I am hoping ambulance company will know if they pay.


*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 7, 2017)

When I was working and had Medicare my work insurance was considered primary and Medicare secondary.  You need to talk with the ambulance company's office manager and be sure they have copies of your insurance card and Medicare card.  I worked insurance collections for 15 years and a person's work coverage was always primary and Medicare secondary.  I don't things have changed since then.  I have never had a problem speaking with people at Medicare and they have an option that they will call you back if you leave a message. I usually do that as I don't want to wait.  They always return my calls.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2017)

terry, I am waiting for a call back from ambulance company to give them my husband's medicare info.  Did not give it to them before as MVP told me to have claim sent to them.  If I do not hear back from ambulance company within next 1/2 hour I will try calling again.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 7, 2017)

*So here is the update.  I called the ambulance company back.  They do not accept Medicare.  I did not think so.  They suggested calling MVP back.  Which I did.  According to the records there, they NEVER got a claim from the Ambulance company.  She even verified the name with me. Nope..no claim submitted by any ambulance service for the date in question.  So I asked what to do?  She said to call ambulance back and speak with an office manager and make sure they have the correct info.  She told me something as simple as not including the last two digits -00 at the end of the subscriber number makes all the difference.  Especially since there are two of us on the policy.  
Called back the ambulance. Gave them the message from MVP, and they said they would resubmit.  The saga continues.

*


----------

